# Attaching A 3" Glass Globe Paper Wait To The Top Of Walking Cane



## stixman (Aug 26, 2009)

I have been looking for a method to attach a 3" glass globe to the top of a carved snake walking cane and I think I am getting closer to a solution. I plan to use a material called "Magic Sculp" to attach the globe to the stick.

The glass globe has a flat spot on the bottom (used as a paper weight). I'm hoping to scar the bottom enought to attach to the walking cane using the "Magic Sculp".

Just curious if anyone has done something simular before.

I appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

How about something like this. You could conceivably make it out of wood.


----------



## stixman (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow! Looks Great.

I think I may use this as an example and try and carve the mount using the Magic Sculp.

Thanks,


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

I enjoyed looking at your family pics on your website. Reminds me a lot of my West Virginia family roots.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

If the Magic Sculp doesn't work try epoxy.


----------

